# Bill Maher: "Americans are Stupid" Stands by His Statement.



## rh287 (Aug 1, 2009)

How can HBO continue to support and pay an idiot like Bill Maher who makes statements like this constanly? He actually siad Americans are stupid and actually stands behind it, won't back down a bit.  I guess it's all about ratings.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 1, 2009)

Bill Maher  says Americans are stupid

Bill Maher is an American

Bill Maher is stupid


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 1, 2009)

rh287 said:


> How can HBO continue to support and pay an idiot like Bill Maher who makes statements like this constanly? He actually siad Americans are stupid and actually stands behind it, won't back down a bit.  I guess it's all about ratings.



Well Maher's an expert on Stupid...  Sadly, I don't think he's ever met an American.  

At least I've no evidence of his having his ass beat down...  


So I doubt we can put a ton of stock in that idiots position.

That HBO runs his anti-American point of view simply says far more about HBO than anything else.

They recently ran a 'film' which tried to place in a positive light, the NYC Madrassa... asserting in effect that 'there's nothing wrong with the funding of a religious school by NYC Public Schools...'  Setting aside the certainty that anyone who even suggested that a Christian School be established on the NYC dime, would be shot, burned and drug through the streets, ultimately to be hung off the Brooklyn Bridge.

They're Leftists... and the thing to remember is:

*THERE ARE NO LEFTIST AMERICANS!​*


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 1, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> Bill Maher  says Americans are stupid
> 
> Bill Maher is an American
> 
> Bill Maher is stupid



Well I see where you're heading here SP... and it's a logical bruising to be sure.  

But I respectfully, beg to differ; Maher may be a LOT of things... but an American isn't one of them.  

Oh sure, he's a US Citizen... but there's no hat trick in that; anyone who slides down a birth canal on US Soil is a US Citizen.  

But to be an "AMERICAN" requires a much higher threshold... not the LEAST OF WHICH is the requirement that one espouse the principles on which AMERICA rests... and those principles are anathema to Leftists such a Maher.


----------



## elvis (Aug 1, 2009)

are they stupid enough to watch Bill Maher?


----------



## Contessa_Sharra (Aug 1, 2009)

rh287 said:


> How can HBO continue to support and pay an idiot like Bill Maher who makes statements like this constanly? He actually siad Americans are stupid and actually stands behind it, won't back down a bit. I guess it's all about ratings.


 
Would "undereducated and generally clueless" have been better way for him to put it?

As for the "won't back down," perhaps he caught the disease from Coulter, Beck, O'Reilly, or Limbaugh, or someone really dense like McPalin...


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 1, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> are they stupid enough to watch Bill Maher?



I expect some Americans watch that douschebag from time to time; given the topic and the guests.

One of the few and the last episode I watched was when Tony Snow was a guest.  

And it was a beautiful demonstration of a Conservative OWNING the left, with them being helpless to do much about it...  

Pretty much as it is here... and anywhere else Leftism is exposed to Americans.

What makes the Maher progam such a JOKE is how he tries to play himself off as a libertarian; when in point of fact, he's just a common Anti-American who feels that this makes him seem more intelligent.  AKA: A DUMBASS of the classic variety.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 1, 2009)

Contessa_Sharra said:


> rh287 said:
> 
> 
> > How can HBO continue to support and pay an idiot like Bill Maher who makes statements like this constanly? He actually siad Americans are stupid and actually stands behind it, won't back down a bit. I guess it's all about ratings.
> ...



"Under-educated"... ROFLMNAO...

Oh GOD that's precious...

There is NOTHING more hysterical than a Leftist trying to play themselves off as the High Cultural Priests... the Anointed intellectuals with a greater understanding of the Universe.

I have a Golden Retriever that likes to walk on his hind legs, to apparently mimic a human.

Of course, such doesn't actually make him human, any more than a Leftist projecting themselves as something other than an imbecile doesn't actually make them something other than an imbecile.

Funny stuff...


----------



## driveby (Aug 1, 2009)

Contessa_Sharra said:


> rh287 said:
> 
> 
> > How can HBO continue to support and pay an idiot like Bill Maher who makes statements like this constanly? He actually siad Americans are stupid and actually stands behind it, won't back down a bit. I guess it's all about ratings.
> ...



Too bad all of them are smarter than that out of touch douchebag Maher .......


----------



## Kool-Aid Man (Aug 1, 2009)

> are they stupid enough to watch Bill Maher?



Apparently, they are.

As long as he can attract the mindless, godless sheep, he will continue to get paid and demean this country, apparently without repercussions.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 1, 2009)

rh287 said:


> How can HBO continue to support and pay an idiot like Bill Maher who makes statements like this constanly? He actually siad Americans are stupid and actually stands behind it, won't back down a bit.  I guess it's all about ratings.



How dare he say Americans are stupid!!! 
Doesn't he know only LimpBoy is allowed to call Americans stupid?????



> December 10, 2008
> DEMINT:   Americans are not stupid.
> 
> RUSH:  Yes, they are.


----------



## xsited1 (Aug 1, 2009)

rh287 said:


> Bill Maher: "Americans are Stupid" Stands by His Statement.



Look at America's leaders - Obama, Reid, Pelosi.

He might have a point.


----------



## Marin (Aug 1, 2009)

Bill Maher has the intellectual depth of a Mojave Desert mud puddle. He rambles hoping someone will listen and react. He can say what he wants that's his right but I figure those that feel outrage over his moronic remark need to ask themselves why what he says even matters to anybody?


----------



## Luissa (Aug 1, 2009)

I watched the end of his show last night, he actually said something that made me laugh my ass off when he was making fun of the birther's.
I thiink this how it went; " of course american's would hire an illegal alien to clean up!"


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 1, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> *THERE ARE NO LEFTIST AMERICANS!​*



Just because you disagree with someone, that doesn't make them unAmerican.  That's the antithesis of the freedoms and political diversity that this country was founded to encourage.  If either side, left or right, eliminates the other, then what happens to the last shreds of balance of power in this country?  And then what happens to the freedoms that are the heart of America?

Maher says smart things and dumb things, just like everyone.  I don't know specifically what he said in this case, but I do it's very easy to disregard everything someone has to say by labeling them an idiot when they say things you don't like.


----------



## garyd (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't think that's his point gudrid. I think his point is that almost every leftist nitwit on thei site (and most others) think themselves centrists when the reality is that they tilt so far left that they almost literally have to roll instead of walk.


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh, I'm betting there's some rightwing nitwits who do the same.   I suspect the issue is less left versus right and more nitwit versus non-nitwit.


----------



## PeterS (Aug 1, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Oh sure, he's a US Citizen... but there's no hat trick in that; anyone who slides down a birth canal on US Soil is a US Citizen.
> 
> But to be an "AMERICAN" requires a much higher threshold... not the LEAST OF WHICH is the requirement that one espouse the principles on which AMERICA rests... and those principles are anathema to Leftists such a Maher.



No doubt...and thank god...


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh, is this more "leftists aren't Americans" bullshit?

*yawn*

I'm pretty sure America isn't a private club open only to those who agree with one small portion of the country.  If you don't like diversity and freedom of speech, what do you think the point of America is?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 1, 2009)

Bill is right though ... and the "outrage" is coming from the same people who have said it as well ... so what the hell is all this about?

1. Americans know nothing about real health and take their doctors word for it without question almost all the time.

2. Americans listen to only a few "approved" scientists about most topics without actually studying or learning what the whole story is.

3. Americans vote for American Idol contestants (and pay attention to them) more than what's going on in their own back yards.

4. Americans pay more attention to newscasters who are interested only in ratings than in a book or *gasp* going outside and seeing for yourself.

5. Americans think statistics actually tell the truth.

6. Americans think that *their* particular politicians tell the truth even when they clearly don't.

The list goes on ... yeah ... I agree with Bill.


----------



## Navy1960 (Aug 1, 2009)

I think flying planes into a building was a faith-based initiative. I think religion is a neurological disorder.  Bill Maher

      We have been the cowards lobbing cruise missiles from 2,000 miles away. That's cowardly. Staying in the airplane when it hits the building, say what you want about it, it's not cowardly. Bill Maher

A lot of good has come from drugs. I think 'Penny Lane' is worth 10 dead kids. Dark Side of the Moon is worth 100 dead kids. Because a lot of kids wouldn't even be born if it weren't for that album, so it evens out. Bill Maher

So we have a thread on something stupid Bill Maher said now? and this is a new thing?  Maher is a stand up comedian and brings that to the table with weekly show.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 1, 2009)

Navy1960 said:


> I think flying planes into a building was a faith-based initiative. I think religion is a neurological disorder.  Bill Maher
> 
> We have been the cowards lobbing cruise missiles from 2,000 miles away. That's cowardly. Staying in the airplane when it hits the building, say what you want about it, it's not cowardly. Bill Maher
> 
> ...



Really, it was inevitable ... considering all the thread whining about the comedian Rush Limbaugh ... it doesn't really surprise me, same coins, different sides.


----------



## Contessa_Sharra (Aug 1, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Contessa_Sharra said:
> 
> 
> > rh287 said:
> ...


 
so bright, you all, running AND voting for McCain/Palin.... I bet the retriever is a hell of a lot smarter than you are, LOL......


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 1, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> Bill Maher  says Americans are stupid
> 
> Bill Maher is an American
> 
> Bill Maher is stupid



The first premise is a gross generalisation.  I think all generalisations are useless.


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 1, 2009)

PeterS said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > Oh sure, he's a US Citizen... but there's no hat trick in that; anyone who slides down a birth canal on US Soil is a US Citizen.
> ...



If someone becomes a naturalised US citizen do they immediately become more intelligent when they become an American?


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2009)

Americans are stupid?

Well, they did elect George W. Bush.


----------



## Maple (Aug 1, 2009)

McPalin- who is that???? did you mean Palin???? Now I see which American he is calling stupid.


----------



## elvis (Aug 1, 2009)

Chris said:


> Americans are stupid?
> 
> Well, they did elect George W. Bush.



still can't handle that al Whore lost, eh chrissie?


----------



## Maple (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah and you elected Obama. Really very stupid.


----------



## Barb (Aug 2, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> rh287 said:
> 
> 
> > How can HBO continue to support and pay an idiot like Bill Maher who makes statements like this constanly? He actually siad Americans are stupid and actually stands behind it, won't back down a bit.  I guess it's all about ratings.
> ...



 And the poster child speaks.


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2009)

Maple said:


> Yeah and you elected Obama. Really very stupid.



Obama is doing a great job.

He has stopped Muslim extemism dead in its tracks, and almost brought down the Mullahs in Iran.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow......Just wow.


----------



## elvis (Aug 2, 2009)

Chris said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah and you elected Obama. Really very stupid.
> ...



Careful, Chris.  Don't choke on Obama's glans.


----------



## ozzmdj (Aug 2, 2009)

rh287 said:


> How can HBO continue to support and pay an idiot like Bill Maher who makes statements like this constanly? He actually siad Americans are stupid and actually stands behind it, won't back down a bit.  I guess it's all about ratings.




If you have HBO then he is correct about you


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 2, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> rh287 said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Maher: "Americans are Stupid" Stands by His Statement.
> ...



Oh I have to respectfully disagree here...  Those people are not Americans and they aren't leading Americans.  Oh Sure, they're sitting in Federal power at the highest levels of the government of the United States... but that in NO WAY represents America, American Principle or Americans.

We really MUST stop lending these people the credibility which comes with being an American; they represent everything the which the principles that are America stands against; and as such , given that Hussein, Pelosi and Reid OPPOSE the thesis that is America; they thus antithetical to America; which in and of itself determines that they represent that which IS: Anti-American.

But your point was a powerhouse, it simply provides those people with a credibility which they do not deserve and could never hope to sustain.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 2, 2009)

Chris said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah and you elected Obama. Really very stupid.
> ...



ROFLMNAO... 

Ain't delusion grand?


----------



## editec (Aug 2, 2009)

No, Americans are, on average, no dumber than most other nationalities.

We may be the most misinformed people in the civilized world, though.

That's because our propagandists are probably the best equipped propagandists on earth.


----------



## jillian (Aug 2, 2009)

Barb said:


> And the poster child speaks.



The irony is sweet, isn't it?


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 2, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > *THERE ARE NO LEFTIST AMERICANS!​*
> ...



Oh, ya know that is SO TRUE...  of course, I never stated anything which could have, even potentially, lead a reasonably intelligent individiual to infer that I believe such or that the referenced fact you noted above implies such.

What makes someone un-America is that they espouse principles which contest those on which the concept that is "AMERICA" rest...



> That's the antithesis of the freedoms and political diversity that this country was founded to encourage.



Actually, this nation wasn't founded on the idea of diversity...  that is a misnomer which is chronically advanced by anti-Americans; those who hope to DIVIDE Americans and separate them from the IMMUTABLE PRINCIPLES which SUSTAIN AMERICA...

Diversity is rooted in DIVISION...  it's fairly difficult to be UNITED where one is DIVIDED.  Promoting division, will never promote UNITY...



> If either side, left or right, eliminates the other, then what happens to the last shreds of balance of power in this country?  And then what happens to the freedoms that are the heart of America?



Well that really depends upon who prevails doesn't it?  

Given that there is absolutely NOTHING LIBERATING about the ideological left... given that the ideological left is about NOTHING BUT TYRANNY... then its fairly easy to see that should the Left prevail, those freedoms to which you spoke; freedoms which you owe to NO ONE other than the AMERICANS and the IMMUTABLE PRINCIPLES that ARE AMERICA... and for which those AMERICANS advocated and defended; and FREEDOMS WHICH THE LEFT HAVE OPPOSSED AT EVERY SINGLE POINT OF HISTORY WHERE SUCH WERE AT ISSUE; should the left prevail, those freedoms are GONE!





> Maher says smart things and dumb things, just like everyone.




Maher's an idiot...   



> I don't know specifically what he said in this case, but I do it's very easy to disregard everything someone has to say by labeling them an idiot when they say things you don't like.



Yeah, but by the same token, trying to declare an idiot to be something other than an idiot, doesn't actually make them any more intelligent; just as pretending that their idiocy shouldn't be disregarded, doesn't actually make the idiocy credible.

*THERE ARE NO LEFTIST AMERICANS​*
Maher's a Leftist; thus when he refers to Americans as Idiots... Americans for which he OWES HIS FREEDOM...  He's simply demonstrating idiocy; take the clue... it's a good one and it'll never lead ya astray.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 2, 2009)

editec said:


> No, Americans are, on average, no dumber than most other nationalities.
> 
> We may be the most misinformed people in the civilized world, though.
> 
> That's because our propagandists are probably the best equipped propagandists on earth.



FTR Ed, where you are party to "WE," the subject can never be "Americans"...  and this is because you're nothing remotely approaching an American, sis...  You're a meely mouthed centrist who prides herself on what she feels is 'balanced thought.'  

And this is problematic, in this instance, because Americans understand that there is no potential point of pride to be found where the species of reasoning advances the intellectual goal of being half wrong and half right...  YOU "FEEL" THAT THIS IS REASONABLE...   Thus you demonstrate that you're a moron.

Now I realize that this is the third paragraph and you're hard pressed to command what stands as you mind to focus for such heady periods...  But try to follow this and see if it stirs a twinkle...

You assert that Americans are misinformed, while you _claim_ to be an American...  thus your own conclusion determines THAT IN YOUR OWN OPINION, you're MISINFORMED; thus you discredit YOURSELF...  Ergo... you're a dumbass (now _this is my favorite part_...) who has taken the position which stands antithetical TO the American thesis... thus Ed, you demonstrate THROUGH YOUR OWN STATED "FEELINGS" that you're an *ANTI*-AMERICAN...

Now all that means Ed is ya took the position which stands against that which represents 'American'... and ya can't BE FOR America, Ed, while your standing *against*-America.

It's not REAL complicated... its just, sadly, well beyond your intellectual means.


----------



## Toro (Aug 2, 2009)

editec said:


> No, Americans are, on average, no dumber than most other nationalities.
> 
> We may be the most misinformed people in the civilized world, though.
> 
> That's because our propagandists are probably the best equipped propagandists on earth.



Americans aren't any "dumber" than the rest of the world.  "Dumb" people don't create the wealthiest most powerful nation on earth.  Narcissistic and inward-looking, sure, but not dumb.  

And being narcissistic and inward-looking is a function of being big and powerful, not of being American.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 2, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > rh287 said:
> ...



You do realize that calling people unAmerican just because you disagree with their ideals is treason, right?


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 2, 2009)

Toro said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > No, Americans are, on average, no dumber than most other nationalities.
> ...



ROFLMNAO... Man you have GOT TO feel for the lowly Moderate... they are SO sure that 'being right all the time' is _just wrong_,  that they have to discredit their own would-be 'reasoning'...  

 BRILLIANT!


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 2, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



No, they look at both sides and come to logical conclusions instead of blindly following a single minded ideology and political party.


----------



## editec (Aug 2, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > No, Americans are, on average, no dumber than most other nationalities.
> ...


 
Coming from _you_, I'll take that as a good thing.



> And this is problematic, in this instance, because Americans understand that there is no potential point of pride to be found where the species of reasoning advances the intellectual goal of being half wrong and half right... YOU "FEEL" THAT THIS IS REASONABLE... Thus you demonstrate that you're a moron.


 
Thank you for your input. 

I take comfort knowing that somebody like you cannot stand somebody like me.

If my posts didn't frighten people like you, I'd worry that I was losing my touch.



> Now I realize that this is the third paragraph and you're hard pressed to command what stands as you mind to focus for such heady periods... But try to follow this and see if it stirs a twinkle...


 
See if it stirs a twinkle? Interesting visual image that.




> You assert that Americans are misinformed, while you _claim_ to be an American... thus your own conclusion determines THAT IN YOUR OWN OPINION, you're MISINFORMED; thus you discredit YOURSELF... Ergo... you're a dumbass (now _this is my favorite part_...) who has taken the position which stands antithetical TO the American thesis... thus Ed, you demonstrate THROUGH YOUR OWN STATED "FEELINGS" that you're an *ANTI*-AMERICAN...
> 
> Now all that means Ed is ya took the position which stands against that which represents 'American'... and ya can't BE FOR America, Ed, while your standing *against*-America.


 

The things I could could teach you about crafting an argument based on its own internaal logic would take years and years of of me retraining you how to think, kid.

But I do note that at least you're TRYING to craft an argument based on logic. Credit where credit is due, at least you TRY to make sense. 

I know you won't believe this, but I do give you credit for not being an anti-intellectual, even though most of the people who you agree with clearly are of that ilk.





> It's not REAL complicated... its just, sadly, well beyond your intellectual means.


 
Sure, son. whatever you say. Nothing you ever post is ever real complicated. Crafting a complicated argument germane to the complex issues at hand is somewhat beyond your ken.

But thanks for giving me the benefit of your deepest possible level of thinking.

I'm sure you must be proud of it, and all that.

If you were my son, I'd post this thread on the refrigorator and maybe even put a gold star on it, just to encourage you to keep_ trying._


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 2, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > *THERE ARE NO LEFTIST AMERICANS!​*
> ...




Actually, what makes him unamaerican isn't that anyone disagrees with him...it's that he ridicules the things that make America America..the good things, and obviously dislikes Americans. He demeans the country and the people, and sides with our enemies.

That's what  makes him a piece of shit and un-american per se. It's not that his politics are different. It's that he despises America. Period.


----------



## Toro (Aug 2, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



Of course, just because America isn't a "dumb" nation doesn't mean there aren't a lot of dumb Americans.

PI for instance.  

PI reminds me of a famous quote by John Stuart Mill



			
				John Stuart Mill said:
			
		

> Although it is not true that all conservatives are stupid people, it is true that most stupid people are PubliusInfinitum.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 2, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> Oh, is this more "leftists aren't Americans" bullshit?
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> *I'm pretty sure America isn't a private club open only to those who agree with one small portion of the country.*  If you don't like diversity and freedom of speech, what do you think the point of America is?



Oh I love this one...

This is the one where the concept 'America' is said to be essentially: meaningless...  'It's pretty much anything anyone says it is...'

But, HYSTERICALLY (and on several levels) the left spends every waking moment running down everything America stands for... but for the US Leftists, they absolutely MUST be considered "AMERICANS"...  "Its just not FAIR, that some people can be Americans and others cant..."  

But ask them to define America... and they'll break it down to geography... with some if not most asserting that 'anyone who lives in the Americas' is an 'American'...  

Recently one Leftist defined America as just 'a gathering of like minded people...'  so any gathering of like minded people are AMERICANS...  France... AMERICA!  Switzerland... AMERICA!  North Korea... AMERICA!  and of course each one populated with "AMERICANS."

Again, for Leftists to be Americans, they must define the concept down so that it represents absolutely NOTHING; being an American is MEANINGLESS...  Yet, THEY MUST BE CONSIDERED ONE... or WATCH OUT!  You'll  draw the idiot ire and but quick.

But here's the thing...

America is a concept which rests upon IMMUTABLE PRINCIPLES... those expressed in the Declaration of Independence; the thoughts of those who FOUNDED America and founded such upon those principles.

It is a belief in the UNALIENABLE RIGHTS OF THE *INDIVIDUAL* and in the *RESPONSIBILITIES* which are intrinsic in those UNALIENABLE RIGHTS...  Rights which stem from the gift of Life; endowed by Nature's God... Rights which rests upon that divine, thus irrepresible, timeless authority; and to which every individual is inevitably accountable.

America is the UNDERSTANDING that the INDIVIDUAL sets his or her OWN COURSE and that the viability of THEIR FREEDOM RESTS WITHIN THEIR INDIVIDUAL MEANS TO  RECOGNIZE, RESPECT AND MAINTAIN THOSE RESPONSIBILITIES AND TO HOLD THEIR NEIGHBOR ACCOUNTABLE FOR THE SAME...  

Now if you don't believe in those principles; if you don't advocate for and defend those principles in the face of those who opposse them; and if you are determined that one should COMPROMISE THOSE PRINCIPLES...  then you are NOT AN AMERICAN.

And that you 'feel' otherwise; or that you "FEEL" that such isn't fair... well... that sis is wholly irrelevant.

You can "FEEL" that the starting line up of the Dallas Cowboys isn't a private club which only a handful of highly skilled jocks can find membership...  But at the end of EVERYDAY... you're going to find that only a handful of highly skilled jocks are members of that club and try like you will, UNLESS AND UNTIL YOU ARE CAPABLE OF MAINTAINING THE PRINCIPLES WHICH MEMBERSHIP TO THAT CLUB PROVIDES... you aren't EVER going to be in that little club; thus you'll not enjoy the privileges and benefits of such.

Such is the case with being an American... to be a member you must possess the personal history of having demonstrated the standard... and if there's some doubt, you can be in today and OUT TOMORROW...


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 2, 2009)

Toro said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Oh... that is SO CUTE!  

 Its the intellectual equivilent of watching a toddler sing The Star Spangled Banner...  They can't pronounce most of the words and those which they can, they get wrong; and they have no idea of the principles which the actual words represent... but there they are singing and clapping... because the feelings of those around them, who DO understand, are so strong that they just want to be involved; to be accepted... 

Sadly, unlike such a child, who has the potential of eventually coming to understand those principles... a Leftist cannot, as they will not; because those principles stand for everything which they stand against.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 2, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




ROFLMNAO... 

So being an American is, according to this Leftists... MEANINGLESS... 

'Americans don't believe any particular thing...  BUT I AM ONE!  THAT'S FOR SURE PAL!  BECAUSE BEING AN AMERICAN MEANS SOMETHING... Just not any particular idea... BUT IT MEANS SOMETHING GOOD AND I FEEL THAT I'M A GOOD PERSON, SO I MUST BE AN AMERICAN! I just don't like to make a big deal out of it... that way I don't have to think about what being an American IS... so I don't have to defend it; and besides I don't know what it is, so I couldn't even if I wanted to... which I don't... BUT IF I DID, I'd WANT TO!  Despite being unable to! ...  IT'S LOGICAL!'

Funny stuff...  

In a rather tragic way...


----------



## Toro (Aug 2, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Its the intellectual equivilent of watching a toddler sing The Star Spangled Banner...  They can't pronounce most of the words and those which they can, they get wrong; and they have no idea of the principles which the actual words represent... but there they are singing and clapping... because the feelings of those around them, who DO understand, are so strong that they just want to be involved; to be accepted...



Yes, it sort of reminds me of a certain poster who doesn't understand the simple meanings of "production" and "consumption."


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 2, 2009)

editec said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



Oh there was no doubt that ya would Ed...   Thus the purpose of stating the fact.  That you pride yourself in being half wrong and half right is indisputable... at least as long as this board exists with all the evidence you've posted.



			
				PI said:
			
		

> And this is problematic, in this instance, because Americans understand that there is no potential point of pride to be found where the species of reasoning advances the intellectual goal of being half wrong and half right... YOU "FEEL" THAT THIS IS REASONABLE... Thus you demonstrate that you're a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ed, I don't dislike you personally... I don't know you at all.  I simply note the fact that your positions are intellectually unsound... that they lack cohesion from the underlying premises which you advance as the basis, through to your stated conclusion.  That's all...  

There's nothing particularly frieghtening about it...  except that you're someone who demonstrates the inability to reason, thus where you're driving down any given stretch of highway, that lack of cognitive means represents a hazard to those occupying neighboring space; and of course the same goes for your means to cast a ballot; as the potential for catastrophe remains the same.  

Again... that you're unable to see the point, is perfectly understandable.  So don't sweat it






			
				PI said:
			
		

> You assert that Americans are misinformed, while you _claim_ to be an American... thus your own conclusion determines THAT IN YOUR OWN OPINION: *YOU* are MISINFORMED; thus you discredit YOURSELF... Ergo... you're a dumbass (now _this is my favorite part_...) who has taken the position which stands antithetical TO the American thesis... thus Ed, you demonstrate THROUGH YOUR OWN STATED "FEELINGS" that you're an *ANTI*-AMERICAN...
> 
> Now all that means Ed is ya took the position which stands against that which represents 'American'... and ya can't BE FOR America, Ed, while your standing *against*-America.
> 
> ...



Wow!  How positively BUTCH!  It's as if there's a point about to be unleashed...  A point which would, on some level, demonstrate where my position was wrong... Yet all we ended up with is this flaccid little retort; one which sought as is so often the case, to AVOID THE ARGUMENT and hoped to change the subject...: 



> But I do note that at least you're TRYING to craft an argument based on logic. Credit where credit is due, at least you TRY to make sense.
> 
> I know you won't believe this, but I do give you credit for not being an anti-intellectual, even though most of the people who you agree with clearly are of that ilk.



Gee Ed... That's touchin'...  I can't tell ya how much it means to me that someone who prides themselves on being HALF WRONG, would take the time to offer such a back-handed compliment...   




			
				PI said:
			
		

> It's not REAL complicated... its just, sadly, well beyond your intellectual means.
> 
> 
> 
> > Sure, son. whatever you say. Nothing you ever post is ever real complicated. Crafting a complicated argument germane to the complex issues at hand is somewhat beyond your ken.



There's a complex issue at hand here, Ed?  

What issue is that?  

And as always, PLEASE be as specific as your intellectual limitations allow...

(Now let the record reflect, that Ed will not be providing any further discussion, wherein she defines the referenced 'complex issue'... the reference was merely a rhetorical tool, designed to obfuscate Ed's failure to speak directly to the simple issue at hand and thus her failure to sustain her now long discredited point; all towards the hope that no one will notice how she has once again demonstrated that at every point where a contest is developed; that when its all said and done: I *OWN* her ...  

But such is the nature of any contest wherein an American intellect is set against the ethereal 'feelings' of the common leftist... which in this case is realized in the form of the unwashed 'independent, liberal, moderate, centrist, progressive, fascist, communist...')


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 2, 2009)

Toro said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > Its the intellectual equivilent of watching a toddler sing The Star Spangled Banner...  They can't pronounce most of the words and those which they can, they get wrong; and they have no idea of the principles which the actual words represent... but there they are singing and clapping... because the feelings of those around them, who DO understand, are so strong that they just want to be involved; to be accepted...
> ...



ROFLMNAO... Wow... how positively sad for you; particularly given that such offers absolutely no potential correlation to the relevant issue and it's only value here, is that it demonstrates wonderfully, the absence of any means on your part to maintain a cohesive stream of thought from one post to the next; and the level of desperation you're experiencing to change the subject... 

Oh you're on a ROLL, Sis!  

 You GO GIRL! 

Out of a sense of fairness... I thought I'd help ya along here by referencing an irrelevant post in response...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/religion-and-ethics/83338-abortion-expanded-20.html#post1388127

I hope this helps...


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 2, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Bill is right though ... and the "outrage" is coming from the same people who have said it as well ... so what the hell is all this about?
> 
> 1. Americans know nothing about real health and take their doctors word for it without question almost all the time.
> 
> ...



Again, the word "American" as it is used here, in no way speaks to the concept: American... it speaks purely to the notion of US citizenship.

The member advancing the above litanny of idiocy is no more an American than Kim Jung Il.  She is however a self proclaimed US Citizen; a citizen who has absolutely NO understanding of what 'being an American' means; the term is meaningless beyond the geography; which carries absolutely no potential source of pride and for which there can be no potential for loyalty and which resides within NO set of ideals or principle.  

Anyone born on US soil, or is legally advanced citizenship to the US is an AMERICAN!

BFD... Anyone can do that... its' like projecting the means to rest on the ground as a point of pride.  Only without recognizing the principle of gravity.


----------



## Toro (Aug 2, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> ROFLMNAO... Wow... how positively sad for you; particularly given that such offers absolutely no potential correlation to the relevant issue and it's only value here, is that it demonstrates wonderfully, the absence of any means on your part to maintain a cohesive stream of thought from one post to the next; and the level of desperation you're experiencing to change the subject...
> 
> Oh you're on a ROLL, Sis!
> 
> ...









GONG!


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 2, 2009)

Toro said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > ROFLMNAO... Wow... how positively sad for you; particularly given that such offers absolutely no potential correlation to the relevant issue and it's only value here, is that it demonstrates wonderfully, the absence of any means on your part to maintain a cohesive stream of thought from one post to the next; and the level of desperation you're experiencing to change the subject...
> ...



Isn't it cool how she shamelessly opted to remove her own comments from this post; thus, in so doing removing any relevance to the actual debate; again demonstrating that her ONLY POTENTIAL PURPOSE is to *CHANGE THE SUBJECT!*

But hey... ya really can't blame her...  as the subject, in her case wasn't much beyond her lack of cred's with regard to being an American and her intellectual failure to establish anything otherwise.  So what's her alternative, really?

Good Job!   Toro... you're doing the VERY BEST you CAN!  Godbless ya!


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 2, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> *THERE ARE NO LEFTIST AMERICANS!​* Actually, this nation wasn't founded on the idea of diversity...  that is a misnomer which is chronically advanced by anti-Americans; those who hope to DIVIDE Americans and separate them from the IMMUTABLE PRINCIPLES which SUSTAIN AMERICA...
> 
> Diversity is rooted in DIVISION...  it's fairly difficult to be UNITED where one is DIVIDED.  Promoting division, will never promote UNITY...
> 
> *THERE ARE NO LEFTIST AMERICANS​*



Don't you just love people who divide America into Left and Right preaching about unity!!!  

To the Fascist there are only TWO sides, their side and the enemy.
To the CON$ervative there is no middle, anything that isn't Far Right is Far Left!



> May 12, 2008
> RUSH:  I maintain that moderates and independents are Democrats.  Because,* by definition, if someone or some organization is not conservative, it's by definition going to be liberal, not moderate, not independent, it's going to be liberal*


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 2, 2009)

Is this Publius guy for real or a made up character for comedic sake?  Somebody fill in the new kid here.

Publius, that was nonsensical, and I don't really feel like dealing with nonsensical stuff, so just a quick bit of advice.  You posted a bunch of weirdness and universally applied it to leftists.  Careful with that, unless you want to be equated with neo-nazis merely because they're on the right.  

Last bit of advice:  Dude, lay off the caps lock key.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 2, 2009)

rh287 said:


> How can HBO continue to support and pay an idiot like Bill Maher who makes statements like this constanly? He actually siad Americans are stupid and actually stands behind it, won't back down a bit.  I guess it's all about ratings.



If you know you are not stupid why do you care?  Is his comment going to make you stupid?  Newsflash! If you are worried about Mahers opinion ..you are stupid.


----------



## driveby (Aug 2, 2009)

Chris said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah and you elected Obama. Really very stupid.
> ...



puff puff give ......


----------



## driveby (Aug 2, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> Oh, is this more "leftists aren't Americans" bullshit?
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> I'm pretty sure America isn't a private club open only to those who agree with one small portion of the country.  If you don't like diversity and freedom of speech, what do you think the point of America is?



At this point i'd say it's the left that has more " private club " elitists.  It's also the left that doesn't like freedom of speech you ignorant twit. If you don't believe me, go to California and try to do two simple things:

1) Show up to play a round of golf at Pelosi's CordeValle "public" golf course.

2) Show up at Diane Feinstein's office to exercise your freedom of speech.


I hope you take rejection well..........


----------



## Navy1960 (Aug 2, 2009)

While I may not agree with Maher's comments most of the time,  it does occur to me that Maher is a comedian and has made his living as one. So taking that into consideration when he speaks, isn't it possible that Maher might lace some of his comments with a little "shock humor" to get his message across? If Maher who's opinions are well known were to point the finger at your position and make light of it consider where it's comming from.  Like all those in the entertainment business he has to play to those that keep his ratings up.  It's no different than say, Dennis Miller who is well known for his opnions and to take  these men seriously  beyond  what it is they are there for and that is to entertain, is to give them more credit than they are worthy of.


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 2, 2009)

driveby said:


> It's also the left that doesn't like freedom of speech you ignorant twit.



Insults indicate to me that you have no valid point.  Which would explain why you starting going on about private property restrictions being elitist when the subject at hand is patriotism and being unAmerican.


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 2, 2009)

navy1960 said:


> while i may not agree with maher's comments most of the time,  it does occur to me that maher is a comedian and has made his living as one. So taking that into consideration when he speaks, isn't it possible that maher might lace some of his comments with a little "shock humor" to get his message across? If maher who's opinions are well known were to point the finger at your position and make light of it consider where it's comming from.  Like all those in the entertainment business he has to play to those that keep his ratings up.  It's no different than say, dennis miller who is well known for his opnions and to take  these men seriously  beyond  what it is they are there for and that is to entertain, is to give them more credit than they are worthy of.



+1


----------



## Toro (Aug 2, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Isn't it cool how she shamelessly opted to remove her own comments from this post; thus, in so doing removing any relevance to the actual debate; again demonstrating that her ONLY POTENTIAL PURPOSE is to *CHANGE THE SUBJECT!*
> 
> But hey... ya really can't blame her...  as the subject, in her case wasn't much beyond her lack of cred's with regard to being an American and her intellectual failure to establish anything otherwise.  So what's her alternative, really?
> 
> Good Job!   Toro... you're doing the VERY BEST you CAN!  Godbless ya!



You are an idiot!  You completely misunderstood or just flat out did not understand what I was saying when you jumped into this fray with me in the first place.  You'd rather engage in quaint bromides than think.

But of course, that's what I've come to expect.


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 2, 2009)

Publius, you don't post as "Nimby" on another board, do you?


----------



## driveby (Aug 2, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > It's also the left that doesn't like freedom of speech you ignorant twit.
> ...



You were spewing  " private club " and " freedom of speech " rhetoric.  I simply pointed out the fact that the left likes placing restrictions on both of those subjects. Very patriotic and american !  .....


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 2, 2009)

And I'm simply pointing out that restrictions on private property have zero to do with freedom of speech and that your post was a non sequitur.


----------



## driveby (Aug 2, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> And I'm simply pointing out that restrictions on private property have zero to do with freedom of speech and that your post was a non sequitur.



Private property restrictions ?, seriously ? .......  

so much for tansparency during this administration..........

Did she order the senior citizens to be taken to re-educations camps ? ......


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 2, 2009)

Private property restrictions on golf courses is a transparency issue to you? 

Um...ok.  Clearly we have different expectations of our government.

Meanwhile, I will not declare you unAmerican or tell you to leave the country, no matter how silly I find your posts.  Which, as you may recall, was the point of the post you responded to.


----------



## driveby (Aug 2, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> Private property restrictions on golf courses is a transparency issue to you?
> 
> Um...ok.  Clearly we have different expectations of our government.
> 
> Meanwhile, I will not declare you unAmerican or tell you to leave the country, no matter how silly I find your posts.  Which, as you may recall, was the point of the post you responded to.




WTF ? I thought you were talking about Feinstein not the golf course.

The only reason that golf course was allowed to be built was with the promise that it would be a "public" course. That along with environmental guidelines they have never fulfilled, but that's another issue. When discovered that the general public was constantly denied from playing, their answer was " guests of members count as public" ........


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't know anything about the golf course and hadn't hear of it til you brought it up, but that sounds pretty crappy.  What I'm not understanding here is what that has to do with my post, which was about declaring people unAmerican for having differing opinions (sans opinions that actually include things like "down with America.").  I can't stand Limbaugh, for instance, and I think he says some moronic stuff, but that doesn't make him unAmerican or whatever.


----------



## publicprotector (Aug 2, 2009)

It depends in which context he said those words and in relation to what. But yes its true some Americans are stupid/ignorant, anyone who believes they are living in a bubble, think the world only consists of them, think they are superior to everyone else, think they have invented everything etc. are obviously stupid and ignorant.

Further proof of this stupidity if needed just one example, 9/11 How many Americans are still going around thinking a bunch of rag heads did that job and that buildings just collapse quicker than gravity, there must be millions therefore they are stupid and ignorant.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 2, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > *THERE ARE NO LEFTIST AMERICANS!​* Actually, this nation wasn't founded on the idea of diversity...  that is a misnomer which is chronically advanced by anti-Americans; those who hope to DIVIDE Americans and separate them from the IMMUTABLE PRINCIPLES which SUSTAIN AMERICA...
> ...



So according to this imbecile, noting the distinction is a function of creating division...

Yet another example of the sort of sub-par intellect which has no business being within 10 miles of a voting precinct...


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 2, 2009)

"Rag heads."

Classy, dude.  Nothing says credibility like spewing racist jargon.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 2, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> Is this Publius guy for real or a made up character for comedic sake?  Somebody fill in the new kid here.
> 
> Publius, that was nonsensical, and I don't really feel like dealing with nonsensical stuff, so just a quick bit of advice.  You posted a bunch of weirdness and universally applied it to leftists.  Careful with that, unless you want to be equated with neo-nazis merely because they're on the right.
> 
> Last bit of advice:  Dude, lay off the caps lock key.



So Neo-Nazis are right wingers?

ROFLMNAO...  

Golly now, upon what might THAT be based?  The Bigotry?  The intolerance?  The tendency towards tyrannical governance?  The joining in collective groups towards sustaining and defending their collective interests?

Why don't we try it this way... Why don't ya jot us up a couple of "RIGHT WING" traits which you feel the New-Nazis exemplify... and while you're at it, explain how you've come to conclude that the new-Nazis are ideologically distinct from the old-Nazis...who were by every objective measure: Leftists.

But I just LOVE how you've come to claim that you're unable to unable to understand some unspecified post; a post which is expressed in the common vernacular and framed in proper syntax...  and this, presumably, to set aside the assertion that Leftists and their liberal, independent, moderate, centrist, progressive comrades, are idiots.

LOL.. Ok... suit yourself; and don't you sweat it.  This sort of things happens ALL THE TIME around here.  

Funny stuff...


----------



## mskafka (Aug 2, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> Bill Maher  says Americans are stupid
> 
> Bill Maher is an American
> 
> Bill Maher is stupid



LMAO.  Good observation.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 2, 2009)

Toro said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it cool how she shamelessly opted to remove her own comments from this post; thus, in so doing removing any relevance to the actual debate; again demonstrating that her ONLY POTENTIAL PURPOSE is to *CHANGE THE SUBJECT!*
> ...



Oh...  So you feel my bromides are quaint?  You say the sweetest things...


----------



## mskafka (Aug 2, 2009)

Contessa_Sharra said:


> rh287 said:
> 
> 
> > How can HBO continue to support and pay an idiot like Bill Maher who makes statements like this constanly? He actually siad Americans are stupid and actually stands behind it, won't back down a bit. I guess it's all about ratings.
> ...



True to a degree.  Although it would be a generalization to say that everyone in the US is stupid.  My observation is: arrogant, selfish, and complacent (many, though not everyone).  It takes a brilliance (and pharmaceutical assistance) for the three stooges of a certain radio station to have such an antisocial effect on such a large portion of the American population.  It is shocking.   

I will be long gone before the next turn of the century.  But if we as Americans don't start thinking of something other than ourselves or our own interests, and our own personal/political (and business    ) agendas, we will destroy ourselves.  There will be another civil war (not between the states) but between the haves, and the have-nots; the liberals and the conservatives....perhaps sooner rather than later.  If anyone can watch some of these arrogant people in our media and not feel literally sick to their stomachs (while wondering how anyone can possibly be so cruel)...


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 2, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > It's also the left that doesn't like freedom of speech you ignorant twit.
> ...



ROFLMNAO... So noting that the Left is intolerant of opposing speech seems insulting to you?  

No sign of intolerance there...  

Sweet mother you people are weak.

And ya say that the MSNBC forum folded up with all this brilliance being flashed around?  
.
.
.
.  
No kiddin'...?


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 2, 2009)

publicprotector said:


> It depends in which context he said those words and in relation to what. But yes its true some Americans are stupid/ignorant, anyone who believes they are living in a bubble, think the world only consists of them, think they are superior to everyone else, think they have invented everything etc. are obviously stupid and ignorant.
> 
> Further proof of this stupidity if needed just one example, 9/11 How many Americans are still going around thinking a bunch of rag heads did that job and that buildings just collapse quicker than gravity, there must be millions therefore they are stupid and ignorant.



ROFLMNAO...

Say it aint so... ANOTHER imbecile coming to the table wagging their intellectual finger, while demonstrating an abject ignorance of basic physics.

Had Maher simply stated that 'some US Citizens are idiots...' he'd have been spot on, balls accurate; had he stated that 'the whole of the ideological left, including those living in the US are idiots' he'd have been just as accurate; only on a larger scale...

But had he stated that the 911 conspiracy cranks are the bottom of that idiotic barrel... he'd be in the running for a Pulitzer nomination.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 2, 2009)

heh...here we go. Some asshole says Americans are stupid. If the asshole leans right, Pubic doesn't even notice. If the asshole leans left, Pubic cries like a child.

Pubic makes Americans look not only stupid but like whining children. Sometimes I think Pubic works for AQ because he always sides with their view of us.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 3, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PubliusInfinitum said:
> ...





PubliusInfinitum said:


> Gudrid said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



It's always fun to watch someone play too dumb to know "ignorant twit" is an insult.  

Obviously you are a self-hating leftist pretending to be a CON$ervative to make CON$ look stupid and intolerant.



> [L]iberals can't win in an argument against anybody.* All they can do is discredit and insult and try to literally destroy their enemies because  ideologically they can't win.*
> Rush Limbaugh


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Why would this surprise anyone? Consider birthers, astrology, ID, the election of Gorge W. Bush, the canonization of Ronald Reagan, the viewers of Fox news, the listeners of Limbaugh, the readers of Regnery press, 911 conspiracy fans, UHC as death medicine....one can go on and on. And while America is dumb most of the world is in the same boat. The enlightenment failed as the republicans on USMB prove daily. 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Dumbest-Generation-Stupefies-Americans-Jeopardizes/dp/1585426393?tag=citofgamonlco-20]Amazon.com: The Dumbest Generation: How the Digital Age Stupefies Young Americans and Jeopardizes Our Future (Or, Don't Trust Anyone Under 30) (9781585426393): Mark Bauerlein: Books[/ame]



*"The best argument against democracy is a five-minute conversation with the average [republican] voter." Winston Churchill*


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 3, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> Why would this surprise anyone? Consider birthers, astrology, ID, the election of Gorge W. Bush, the canonization of Ronald Reagan, the viewers of Fox news, the listeners of Limbaugh, the readers of Regnery press, 911 conspiracy fans, UHC as death medicine....one can go on and on. And while America is dumb most of the world is in the same boat. The enlightenment failed as the republicans on USMB prove daily.
> 
> Amazon.com: The Dumbest Generation: How the Digital Age Stupefies Young Americans and Jeopardizes Our Future (Or, Don't Trust Anyone Under 30) (9781585426393): Mark Bauerlein: Books
> 
> ...



What I love about this imbecile is how she quotes Churchill, as if that quote isn't targeted DIRECTLY at HER and her would be 'moderate' mindset...  Nothing says moron like those who site history in the absence of any understanding of that history.

Funny stuff...


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 3, 2009)

Let the record reflect that the ideological Left has been subject to a complete and total route on this thread...  

There is not a single point which they've tried to advance which does not stand as THOROUGHLY discredited; and the proof of that will be the total absence of a single leftist advancing a single point which they feel remains whole...

Enjoy...


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 3, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Gudrid said:
> 
> 
> > Is this Publius guy for real or a made up character for comedic sake?  Somebody fill in the new kid here.
> ...



*sigh*



> The term neo-Nazism refers to post-World War II far right political movements, social movements, and ideologies seeking to revive Nazism


Neo-Nazism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> In contemporary politics, neofascists and neonazis are said to be far right.


Right-wing Politics Party Left National Political States

The were also classified as a rightwing extremist group by homeland security. 

For future reference, this sort of information is just a google away.


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 3, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> *"The best argument against democracy is a five-minute conversation with the average  voter." Winston Churchill*
> 
> What I love about this imbecile is how she quotes Churchill, as if that quote isn't targeted DIRECTLY at HER and her would be 'moderate' mindset...  Nothing says moron like those who site history in the absence of any understanding of that history.



For you the quote has to be modified to 2 minutes max.



Gudrid said:


> Is this Publius guy for real or a made up character for comedic sake?  Somebody fill in the new kid here.



Sadly yes, he is what is commonly labeled a 'rational screwball' or nutcase. In his case, sense would never make sense. I once tried to see how far he would go in absurdity and there is no limit. Notice how he calls everyone 'she,' probably a real wuss in life who feels empowered by bizarre arguments that make sense only to him.


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 3, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> There is not a single point which they've tried to advance which does not stand as THOROUGHLY discredited; and the proof of that will be the total absence of a single leftist advancing a single point which they feel remains whole...



I gave several examples above and there are tracks that demonstrate their proof: S&L, debtor nation, Enron, Bank failures, illegal invasions, more debt, Katrina ineptness, increase in poverty, sad HC, and finally almost complete economic decline. 

And a Black man actually won the presidency, proof the stupidly is unevenly divided with you on their side, very uneven. 


"Why Conservatives Can't Govern" by Alan Wolfe
Conservatism Is Dead
The Political Scene: The Fall of Conservatism : The New Yorker
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Jesus-Would-Never-Ever-Republican/dp/1419697595/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1234527774&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Why Jesus Would Never, Ever Vote Republican (9781419697593): Richard John Siviur: Books[/ame]
Paul Craig Roberts: The Mother of All Messes


----------



## Toro (Aug 3, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Let the record reflect that the ideological Left has been subject to a complete and total route on this thread...



Gudrid 

Inevitably, at some point, when everyone else has gotten bored with the thread and moved on, PI will mistake this boredom for what it is and declare himself a victor.  He is the Black Knight of USMB.

[youtube]dhRUe-gz690[/youtube]


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 4, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > Gudrid said:
> ...



Golly... that's fascinatin'...  Of course, it was "SAID" that spending TRILLIONS of dollars to bailout those large corporations which succumbed to Leftist Policy would create MILLIONS of jobs... and that wasn't true.

It was SAID that the Fascist were right wingers and THAT wasn't true...

It is SAID that the BOY King is a natural born US citizen who has presented his birth certificate to prove it and THAT isn't true...

Of course all of this falls under a long standing observation by one of Americas greatest thinkers... when during the hallmark 1964 campaign speech entitled "A Time for Choosing"; then California Governor Ronald Reagan observed: "*Well, the trouble with our liberal friends is not that they're ignorant; it's just that they know so much that isn't so.*"

Nazism is not extreme Right Wing...  Nazism is fascism; and in all of its forms fascism is PURELY, WHOLLY, UTTERLY, THORUGHLY... A Leftist ideology.

Basically, the Skin-heads of the Neo-Nazi group are militaristic; the Left likes to portray itself as Non-militaristic... that is simply a lie.  The Skin-heads tend to be nationalistic, and the Left likes to portray itself as international-istic... that is until they're crying and ringing their hands over the assertion that *THERE ARE NO LEFTIST AMERICANS*... but fascism; Nazism is simply the bonding of nationalism with socialism and while the pure Marxist consider this to be a "Right Wing" opposition to their particular brand of idiocy, Fascism and fascism... remains fatally flawed by the LEFT-THINK which rests at its foundation.

Which is to say that Nationalism is not a flaw of fascism... fascism is flawed by the absence of valid principle; a void which is replaced by socialism and it is THAT which both identifies fascism as Leftism... and that which dooms it to failure.

That the Left desperately needs to "SAY" that Neo-Nazism and fascism are "Right-wing" no more makes that true, than any of the other demonstrably false assertions which their ideology rests upon.

ROFL...
.
.
.
.

Leftists...


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 4, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > *"The best argument against democracy is a five-minute conversation with the average  voter." Winston Churchill*
> ...



Now the interesting thing here, is that this dumbass MODIFIED the quote herself...  And in so doing, flipped the quote 180 degrees out of its original context...



midcan5 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> *"The best argument against democracy is a five-minute conversation with the average [republican] voter." Winston Churchill*



Thus, as noted above, the member sought to use the credibility of Winston Churchill through advancing his thoughts; but because Churchill was an instinctive, unapologetic CONSERVATIVE... who targeted his comment to those of his day who resembled MIDCAN5's mindset; Midcan5 felt obligated to RETAIN THE CREDIBILITY OF CHURCHILL and simply REVISE THIS MESSAGE TO REFLECT THE EXACT OPPOSITE OF HIS INTENTION IN STATING IT.

The Left's entire history exist within such revisions... "Fascism is 'Right Wing," "Communism is Right Wing..." and so on are ALL part and parcel of a revision of the historical record, which must take place in order for the left to maintain ANY relevance which must stand upon some discernible credibility.  Given that the record of History thoroughly discredits the whole of the ideological Left, it is imperative that they CHANGE that history; which amounts to little more than a damnable LIE!

Which is all the post to which this responds amounts to...  It's an attempt by a Leftist to portray themselves as the intellectual superiors to their opposition; while violating the bed-rock ethics on which intellectualism rests.  Thus what we' are seeing is a distorted rationalization; a tale born in sophistry...  where the sub-par intellect is unable to recognize the inherent flaws in their most deeply held ideas; and revises the record to suit what THEY feel the record 'SHOULD BE!' or otherwise WOULD BE, if their reasoning was sound.




Gudrid said:


> Is this Publius guy for real or a made up character for comedic sake?  Somebody fill in the new kid here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here we find the sub-par intellect again trying to rationalize their intellectual failure; and in so doing attempting to change the subject, so that THIS RECORD will less reflect that failure...  

It's merely a micro-example of the same species of spurious reasoning which has provided for the present economic failure of the US and the Global economy itself.  

The policies which are at the root of the present economic depression are Leftist policy... but what we find below are rationalizations which hope to spin a sophist tale which equates to the same revisionist 'feelings' that have long since converted the Socialism of fascism to "Right Wing" and is presently working quite hard to do the same to COMMUNISM.  

They yank idividual entities which they represent as being part and parcel of the ideological RIGHT... Ie: Corporations et al... set them as examples of entities which spoiled the economy and reject ANY reasoning which sets those entities in a policy stream; policy which caused the problem; policy to which those entities reacted and summarily succumbed... and this because where the discussion recognizes that LEFTIST POLICY; ANY REASONABLE OBSERVER MUST RECOGNIZE THAT THE PROBLEM WAS CREATED BY THE POLICY AND THE POLICY IS DECIDEDLY LEFTIST... and THAT doesn't reflect their most closely held 'feelings' nor sustain their audacious HOPE FOR CHANGE!



			
				Midcan5 said:
			
		

> I gave several examples above and there are tracks that demonstrate their proof: S&L, debtor nation, Enron, Bank failures, illegal invasions, more debt, Katrina ineptness, increase in poverty, sad HC, and finally almost complete economic decline.



Policy initiatives of the Ideological Left stand at the root of every single one of those would-be examples... 

Of course, the simple, but wholly incontrovertible fact is that Leftist policy sets aside the immutable principles of nature; thus it is doomed to failure and this without exception.  And when such failures come to pass the Left reacts in two ways...

First they POINT a decrepid finger at "Republicans" that voted for the Bill that preceded the Law... demanding that such represents the CONSERVATIVE roots of the policy and Second, where they cannot avoid what would otherwise amount to RESPONSIBILITY for such; they demand that the predictable and PREDICTED results, were "UNINTENDED CONSEQUNCES" that were impossible to foresee... despite the irrefutable record wherein precisely such was foreseen by everyone who oppossed the legislation.  Then they further demand that they were NEVER in favor of the legislation and simply ignore the video-tape evidence of them standing on the floor of the House and Senate, vociferously promoting the policy.  

There's nothing particularly complicated about this... it's simply well beyond the intellectual means of the common Leftist to comprehend... and there's nothing new there.


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 4, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Nazism is not extreme Right Wing...  Nazism is fascism; and in all of its forms fascism is PURELY, WHOLLY, UTTERLY, THORUGHLY... A Leftist ideology.



Ok, I understand you tell yourself that, but in the real world they're classified as a far right extremist group.  Not by leftist groups; by academics and political analysts.  Sorry if that rocks your world, but that's the way it is.  You don't get to change reality to suit you - and trying to do so is known as "delusion."

First time I've ever seen Homeland Security referred to as leftist though.  Comedy at its finest.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 4, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > PubliusInfinitum said:
> ...



Again, you are clearly a "Leftist" trying to make CON$ look stupid, and doing a good job of it. 

Sir Winston Churchill (prime minister of United Kingdom) :: As Liberal minister -- Britannica Online Encyclopedia
*Sir Winston Churchill*

  As Liberal minister_ prime minister of United Kingdom__in full *Sir Winston Leonard Spencer Churchill *_   born Nov. 30, 1874, Blenheim Palace, Oxfordshire, Eng. died Jan. 24, 1965, London 

*Political career before 1939 » As Liberal minister*

  In 1904 the Conservative government found itself impaled on a dilemma by Colonial Secretary Joseph Chamberlains open advocacy of a tariff. *Churchill, a convinced free trader, helped to found the Free Food League. He was disavowed by his constituents and became increasingly alienated from his party. In 1904 he joined the Liberals and won renown for the audacity of his attacks on Chamberlain and Balfour.* The radical elements in his political makeup came to the surface under the influence of two colleagues in particular, John Morley, a political legatee of W.E. Gladstone, and David Lloyd George, the rising Welsh orator and firebrand.* In the ensuing general election in 1906 he secured a notable victory in Manchester and began his ministerial career in the new Liberal government as undersecretary of state for the colonies.* He soon gained credit for his able defense of the policy of conciliation and self-government in South Africa. When the ministry was reconstructed under Prime Minister Herbert H. Asquith in 1908, Churchill was promoted to president of the Board of Trade, with a seat in the Cabinet. Defeated at the ensuing by-election in Manchester, he won an election at Dundee. In the same year he married the beautiful Clementine Hozier; it was a marriage of unbroken affection that provided a secure and happy background for his turbulent career.
*At the Board of trade, Churchill emerged as a leader in the movement of Liberalism away from laissez-faire toward social reform.* He completed the work begun by his predecessor, Lloyd George, on the bill imposing an eight-hour maximum day for miners.* He himself was responsible for attacking the evils of sweated labour by setting up trade boards with power to fix minimum wages* and for combating unemployment by instituting state-run labour exchanges.
*When this Liberal program necessitated high taxation, which in turn provoked the House of Lords to the revolutionary step of rejecting the budget of 1909, Churchill was Lloyd Georges closest ally in developing the provocative strategy designed to clip the wings of the upper chamber. *Churchill became president of the Budget League, and his oratorical broadsides at the House of Lords were as lively and devastating as Lloyd Georges own.* Indeed Churchill, as an alleged traitor to his class, earned the lions share of Tory animosity.* His campaigning in the two general elections of 1910 and in the House of Commons during the passage of the Parliament Act of 1911, which curbed the House of Lords powers, won him wide popular acclaim. In the Cabinet his reward was promotion to the office of home secretary. Here, despite substantial achievements in prison reform, he had to devote himself principally to coping with a sweeping wave of industrial unrest and violent strikes. Upon occasion his relish for dramatic action led him beyond the limits of his proper role as the guarantor of public order. For this he paid a heavy price in incurring the long-standing suspicion of organized labour.
 In 1911 the provocative German action in sending a gunboat to Agadir, the Moroccan port to which France had claims, convinced Churchill that in any major Franco-German conflict Britain would have to be at Frances side. When transferred to the Admiralty in October 1911, he went to work with a conviction of the need to bring the navy to a pitch of instant readiness. His first task was the creation of a naval war staff. To help Britains lead over steadily mounting German naval power, Churchill successfully campaigned in the Cabinet for the largest naval expenditure in British history.* Despite his inherited Tory views on Ireland, he wholeheartedly embraced the Liberal policy of Home Rule, *moving the second reading of the Irish Home Rule Bill of 1912 and campaigning for it in the teeth of Unionist opposition. Although, through his friendship with F.E. Smith (later 1st earl of Birkenhead) and Austen Chamberlain, he did much to arrange the compromise by which Ulster was to be excluded from the immediate effect of the bill, no member of the government was more bitterly abusedby Tories as a renegade and by extreme Home Rulers as a defector.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 4, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > Nazism is not extreme Right Wing...  Nazism is fascism; and in all of its forms fascism is PURELY, WHOLLY, UTTERLY, THORUGHLY... A Leftist ideology.
> ...



National Socialist Democratic Party doesn't sound right wing to me.


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 4, 2009)

So what?  It's ain't about what it sounds like to you.  It's about what it is like.

Nazi Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Political Ideology 	National Socialism
> Political Position 	Far Right




Once again, a system was created for measuring these things.  That's where they fall on the scale based on analysis by people far more qualified to do so than you or I, and with no inherent interest in saying they're one side or other.  

More useful reading:
Right-wing politics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This conversation is stunning.  I suppose I could rewrite reality to suit me if I wanted, but you don't learn much about the world that way.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 4, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > Nazism is not extreme Right Wing...  Nazism is fascism; and in all of its forms fascism is PURELY, WHOLLY, UTTERLY, THORUGHLY... A Leftist ideology.
> ...




Well Ok...  So what you're saying is that you simply prefer to set aside reason and render the burden of thought to the High Academic Priests who, through their insightful edict have determined that the militant collectivist of the New Nazis are Right Wingers... as they had earlier expressed was the case with the Old Nazis...

In effect demonstrating your own intellecual limitations; limitations common to the ideological left.

Now for my fellow boardmembers... when speaking to this newb, understand that she tends towards fallacious reasoning, in this case her argument is framed in Ad populum terms, wherein Nazis are Right Wingers because someone else told her so...  essentially, "Nazis are Right-wingers" is the popular concensus, therefore it is the accurate concensus; she backs that drivel up with another fallacious appeal to the academic authority...  which is mired with the previous failure, thus it's a wonderful example of a nasty intellectual trainwreck.  

Understand that she is absolutely incapable of forming an argument wherein she would demonstrate the 'Right Wing' traits common to these particular, would-be 'Right wingers'; but that's understandable, because none of her sourced references have managed to do so either and she is simply parroting those idiots.

But such is the nature of the Sub-par intellect; and, towards further reinforcing the point, through demonstrating commonality... between this Leftist and the Skin-heads which she blindly asserts are her ideological opposite; if you've ever listened to a Neo-Nazi speak... the FIRST thing that comes to mind is that the speaker is an imbecile and tends towards regurgitating mindless edicts, decrees and the specious reasoning of other imbeciles.

LOL...
.
.
.
.
.
Leftists...


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 4, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Well Ok...  So what you're saying is that you simply prefer to set aside reason and render the burden of thought to the High Academic Priests who, through their insightful edict have determined that the militant collectivist of the New Nazis are Right Wingers... as they had earlier expressed was the case with the Old Nazis...



No, I'm saying I prefer to live in the world of reality rather than delusion.  You clearly have chosen the path of delusion over reality.  That's up to you, but please be aware that there are medications that can help you with that.

Or perhaps you're just too dumb to understand how standards work.  Makes no difference - either way, you're wrong and have been reduced to redefining reality.  Nice try though.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 4, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> So what?  It's ain't about what it sounds like to you.  It's about what it is like.
> 
> Nazi Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...




Lets just take a second to examine this element of the overall catastrophically failed conclusion...

Understand the terms of relevant here...

"Far-Right"...

Now National Socialism is distinct from international socialism; Ie: Marxism, by the singular facet that Nationalism is distinct from international-ism.

Thus for National Socialism to be "FAR to the Right" of the observer, the Observer must be FAR to the Left of the subject; ergo, where Fascism; OKA: National Socialism, to be "FAR Right," the observer MUST BE A FULL BLOWN, TRUE BELIEVING, AUDACIOUS HOPER OF UTOPIA... the common advocate of the socialist international...  

Now the problem for this newb is that she reads the conclusions of these Marxist fucks, as have the geniuses over at HLS... and they advance these terms in the total absence of their relative nature... Thus the imbecile reads that "fascism' is far-right; and being wholly igorant of the relevance of that perspective, simply repeats that 'fascism is far right' and the revision of history is complete.  At least until such time that the idiocy finds itself being presented to a NON-IDIOT... which is the case here.  

Far right... FTR: is total freedom absent the need for any over-riding authority in that every member exists understanding, respecting and maintianing  their divine endowement of unalienable rights; holdthemselves and their naighbors accountable to the intrinsic responsibilities inherent in those rights; and as such overtly defends their rights through not exercising their rights to the detriment of the rights of others... 

Not a whole helluva lot of room in that for people who claim a "RIGHT" to the product of another's labor to subsidize the ethereal 'needs' of others... as is front and center in the Skin-head Nazi, German Nazi and Italian Fascisti and American Progressive, and all other LEFTIST 'movements'...


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 4, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...



ROFLMNAO...  Isn't it wonderful how the terms of relevance just FUCK THESE IDIOTS UP?

Hysterical... On several levels and in at least two contexts...


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh, I see.  You're completely ignorant of the political scale and how such analysis works.

I'm afraid that's more than I can teach you on a message board.  I recommend a polysci 101 class at your local community college.

Once again, your attempt to deny reality don't actually change reality.  It is what it is.  Neo-Nazis have been classified by all objective parties as a right wing extremist group.  Sorry that rocks your world so much, but that's the way it goes.


----------



## Gurdari (Aug 4, 2009)

rh287 said:


> How can HBO continue to support and pay an idiot like Bill Maher who makes statements like this constanly? He actually siad Americans are stupid and actually stands behind it, won't back down a bit.  I guess it's all about ratings.



Was this an isolated statement - or was there some context?


----------



## Navy1960 (Aug 4, 2009)

1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples.

2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated.

3. We demand land and territory (colonies) for the maintenance of our people and the settlement of our surplus population.

4. Only those who are our fellow countrymen can become citizens. Only those who have German blood, regardless of creed, can be our countrymen. Hence no Jew can be a countryman.

5. Those who are not citizens must live in Germany as foreigners and must be subject to the law of aliens.

6. The right to choose the government and determine the laws of the State shall belong only to citizens. We therefore demand that no public office, of whatever nature, whether in the central government, the province, or the municipality, shall be held by anyone who is not a citizen.

We wage war against the corrupt parliamentary administration whereby men are appointed to posts by favor of the party without regard to character and fitness.

7. We demand that the State shall above all undertake to ensure that every citizen shall have the possibility of living decently and earning a livelihood. If it should not be possible to feed the whole population, then aliens (non-citizens) must be expelled from the Reich.

8. Any further immigration of non-Germans must be prevented. We demand that all non-Germans who have entered Germany since August 2, 1914, shall be compelled to leave the Reich immediately.

9. All citizens must possess equal rights and duties.

10. The first duty of every citizen must be to work mentally or physically. No individual shall do any work that offends against the interest of the community to the benefit of all.

Therefore we demand:

11. That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.

12. Since every war imposes on the people fearful sacrifices in blood and treasure, all personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people. We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits.

13. We demand the nationalization of all trusts.

14. We demand profit-sharing in large industries.

15. We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.

16. We demand the creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.

17. We demand an agrarian reform in accordance with our national requirements, and the enactment of a law to expropriate the owners without compensation of any land needed for the common purpose. The abolition of ground rents, and the prohibition of all speculation in land.

18. We demand that ruthless war be waged against those who work to the injury of the common welfare. Traitors, usurers, profiteers, etc., are to be punished with death, regardless of creed or race.

19. We demand that Roman law, which serves a materialist ordering of the world, be replaced by German common law.

20. In order to make it possible for every capable and industrious German to obtain higher education, and thus the opportunity to reach into positions of leadership, the State must assume the responsibility of organizing thoroughly the entire cultural system of the people. The curricula of all educational establishments shall be adapted to practical life. The conception of the State Idea (science of citizenship) must be taught in the schools from the very beginning. We demand that specially talented children of poor parents, whatever their station or occupation, be educated at the expense of the State.

21. The State has the duty to help raise the standard of national health by providing maternity welfare centers, by prohibiting juvenile labor, by increasing physical fitness through the introduction of compulsory games and gymnastics, and by the greatest possible encouragement of associations concerned with the physical education of the young.

22. We demand the abolition of the regular army and the creation of a national (folk) army.

23. We demand that there be a legal campaign against those who propagate deliberate political lies and disseminate them through the press. In order to make possible the creation of a German press, we demand:

(a) All editors and their assistants on newspapers published in the German language shall be German citizens.

(b) Non-German newspapers shall only be published with the express permission of the State. They must not be published in the German language.

(c) All financial interests in or in any way affecting German newspapers shall be forbidden to non-Germans by law, and we demand that the punishment for transgressing this law be the immediate suppression of the newspaper and the expulsion of the non-Germans from the Reich.

Newspapers transgressing against the common welfare shall be suppressed. We demand legal action against those tendencies in art and literature that have a disruptive influence upon the life of our folk, and that any organizations that offend against the foregoing demands shall be dissolved.

24. We demand freedom for all religious faiths in the state, insofar as they do not endanger its existence or offend the moral and ethical sense of the Germanic race.

The party as such represents the point of view of a positive Christianity without binding itself to any one particular confession. It fights against the Jewish materialist spirit within and without, and is convinced that a lasting recovery of our folk can only come about from within on the pinciple:

COMMON GOOD BEFORE INDIVIDUAL GOOD

25. In order to carry out this program we demand: the creation of a strong central authority in the State, the unconditional authority by the political central parliament of the whole State and all its organizations.

The formation of professional committees and of committees representing the several estates of the realm, to ensure that the laws promulgated by the central authority shall be carried out by the federal states.

These are Hitlers German Workers Party 25 Points, you can make your own conclusion as to the merits of it where it fits into right or left. However as a means of comparison....

The Socialist Party stands for the abolition of every form of domination and exploitation, whether based on social class, gender, race/ethnicity, age, education, sexual orientation, or other characteristics.

We are committed to the transformation of capitalism through the creation of a democratic socialist society based on compassion, empathy, and respect as well as the development of new social structures.  Socialism will establish a new social and economic order in which workers and community members will take responsibility for and control of their interpersonal relationships, their neighborhoods, their local government, and the production and distribution of all goods and services. 

For these reasons we call for social ownership and democratic control of productive resources, for a guarantee to all of the right to participate in societal production, and to a fair share of society's product, in accordance with individual needs.

As we pursue a socialist transformation of society, we join with others in making radical demands on the existing system: demands that challenge the basic assumptions of a capitalist market economy while pointing the way to a new society. Although reforms will not in themselves bring about socialism, the fight for them will advance the cause by demonstrating the inherent limitations and injustice of the capitalist system. As we build the socialist movement, we organize around a platform committed to our common and interdependent struggles and aspirations.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 4, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > Well Ok...  So what you're saying is that you simply prefer to set aside reason and render the burden of thought to the High Academic Priests who, through their insightful edict have determined that the militant collectivist of the New Nazis are Right Wingers... as they had earlier expressed was the case with the Old Nazis...
> ...



We've already established that your 'reality' is one wherein you're unable to offer any argument except for that which stands soley upon, the conclusions of others; Conclusions which stand as erroneous at worst and dubious at BEST;  Derived by those who you project as correct on the issue; and this on no other measure than the PERCEVED authority which you ascribe to them.  Ergo you are projecting as FACT; the subjective conclusion that 'perception is reality'... when IN FACT, perception quite often does NOT represent, but typically reflects reality and in the process of such renders that PERCEPTION flawed due to the distortions common to such reflections.

Again friends... notice how this individual comes AGAIN, not with a well reasoned, intellectually sound, logically valid argument...  but merely to repeat the same spurious conclusions; all of which rest upon fallacious reasoning... specifically ad populum and the old Leftist fave, the ipse Dixit, 'the authority said it's true, therefore it must be true...' trainwreck; al of which is modified in this most recent revision with a healthy dose of the old ad hom...

Classic drivel common to the addled Leftist mind.

But it is ALWAYS a great time... I think o these as the coveted high, inside fast ball... there are just few alternatives where ripping yard is the goal...


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 4, 2009)

Gudrid,

LOL, I warned you; PubliusInfinitum's wordy nonsense is hardly worth a reply, it is like talking to an insane person whose grasp of reality is missing. Nothing you say means anything to them.

PI, please try to be brief and leave out your constant 'the opponent is a dummy,' it make you into the dummy, as it is all you can say, you know next to nothing. 



"By &#8216;Fascism&#8217; they mean, roughly speaking, something cruel, unscrupulous, arrogant, obscurantist, anti-liberal and anti-working-class. Except for the relatively small number of Fascist sympathizers, almost any English person would accept &#8216;bully&#8217; as a synonym for &#8216;Fascist&#8217;. That is about as near to a definition as this much-abused word has come." George Orwell (essay below)

These are excellent and recommended. PI needs to read it.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Fascism-Very-Short-Introduction-Introductions/dp/0192801554/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1249407947&sr=1-3]Amazon.com: Fascism: A Very Short Introduction (Very Short Introductions) (9780192801555): Kevin Passmore: Books[/ame]


Michael Tomasky&#8217;s Critique of Liberal Fascism

Michael Tomasky has posted a review of Jonah Goldberg&#8217;s book &#8220;Liberal Fascism: The Secret History of the American Left from Mussolini to the Politics of Meaning.&#8221; I would like to publicly thank Tomasky for his efforts, since I certainly wasn&#8217;t going to read the book. Some might find such a stance close-minded, I consider it an issue of basic pragmatism. I don&#8217;t like spending my limited free time reading every bit of intellectually dishonest garbage that is put out. Jon Stewart had an interview with Jonah Goldberg on The Daily Show. I posted the this comment at reddit in the wake of watching the interview. A slightly shorter version and modified version is given below.

Michael Tomasky&#8217;s Critique of Liberal Fascism « Esoteric Dissertations from a One-Track Mind

Orwell's piece is interesting as he reviews the complexity of the word.
George Orwell: What is Fascism?


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 4, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> Oh, I see.  You're completely ignorant of the political scale and how such analysis works.
> 
> I'm afraid that's more than I can teach you on a message board.  I recommend a polysci 101 class at your local community college.
> 
> Once again, your attempt to deny reality don't actually change reality.  It is what it is.  Neo-Nazis have been classified by all objective parties as a right wing extremist group.  Sorry that rocks your world so much, but that's the way it goes.



Ahh...  So the member returns AGAIN to state a non-argument; of which is comprised some subjective scale which she feels represents 'reality'; when in fact, what it represents is a subjective opinion designed to support her fallacious conclusion; which, sadly for this member, is a circumstance that is rarely found merging with "reality."

Understand that this individual has been thoroughly indoctrinated and is wholly incapable of reasoned thought...


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 4, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> Gudrid,
> 
> LOL, I warned you; PubliusInfinitum's wordy nonsense is hardly worth a reply, it is like talking to an insane person whose grasp of reality is missing. Nothing you say means anything to them.



Well friends, that is what is known as a Default Concession.  

Essentially the opposition flees the argument; excusing themselves through any number of fallacious rants.

But when it is all said and done, what the record will reflect is the Left will have brought dissemblence and obfuscation due to their inability to offer a coherent, cogent, well reasoned, intellectually sound, logically valid argument.

What we're dealing with here is the same tired attempt to revise history so that the failures of the ideological left are put off on those who oppossed them.  

Religious people will recognize this tactic as the deception common to evil... designed to entice one down the path to personal catastrophe...  

Fascism is Leftism plain and simple and all of the hand wringing and gnashing of teeth by the Ideological Left to revise the history of that long discredited facet of leftism will not change that fact; and that we are presently suffering under the same failures perpetrated by the same ideological trainwreck, which stretches into BOTH major US political parties, also doesn't change that fact...

Again, this is not a complicated issue... as few political issues are; this is an issue where the historical realities of the Ideological Left are represented by a string of uninterupted failures... and those Leftist policies which have NOT failed are simply in the process OF failing.  And the absence of intellectual veracity on the Left simply prevents them from finding the courage to admit it.

Nothing new here...


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 4, 2009)

Navy1960 said:


> 1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples.
> 
> 2. We demand that the German people have rights equal to those of other nations; and that the Peace Treaties of Versailles and St. Germain shall be abrogated.
> 
> ...



Hmm... Navy, that's pretty wordy...  thus it requires the attention span common to a typical 12 year old to work through it... 

Thus it's unlikely that we're going to see the Leftists on this board or anywhere else 'work through it' let alone find the intellecual means to reason through it.

In essense, as your references note, there is virtually no distinction between the two entities... and THAT sir, simply means that the thoughts common to BOTH do not fit the mold of the illusion which modern Leftist indoctrination has established, thus it must be rejected.

In effect you're confusing the opposition with facts and that just won't DO!


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 4, 2009)

midcan5 said:


> Gudrid,
> 
> LOL, I warned you; PubliusInfinitum's wordy nonsense is hardly worth a reply, it is like talking to an insane person whose grasp of reality is missing. Nothing you say means anything to them.



It really is quite amazing.  You're completely sure this guy isn't being satirical?


----------



## YWN666 (Aug 4, 2009)

Americans elected GWB *twice.* _That _is stupid.


----------



## YWN666 (Aug 4, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Gudrid,
> ...



He takes his delusions seriously.


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 4, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Fascism is Leftism plain and simple and all of the hand wringing and gnashing of teeth by the Ideological Left to revise the history of that long discredited facet of leftism will not change that fact; and that we are presently suffering under the same failures perpetrated by the same ideological trainwreck, which stretches into BOTH major US political parties, also doesn't change that fact...



It's been classified as right, consistently and officially.  Take it up with mainstream academia, political analysts, historians, and the Dept. of Homeland Security if you don't like it, but your failure to acknowledge reality is flat out batty.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 4, 2009)

rh287 said:


> How can HBO continue to support and pay an idiot like Bill Maher who makes statements like this constanly? He actually siad Americans are stupid and actually stands behind it, won't back down a bit.  I guess it's all about ratings.



Obviously you don't listen to much right wing talk radio.  Guys like Michael Savage and Neal Boortz make the same claim almost daily.  Boortz is in favor of limited voting rights because he thinks the average American is too stoopid to cast an intelligent vote.


----------



## kwc57 (Aug 4, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > Fascism is Leftism plain and simple and all of the hand wringing and gnashing of teeth by the Ideological Left to revise the history of that long discredited facet of leftism will not change that fact; and that we are presently suffering under the same failures perpetrated by the same ideological trainwreck, which stretches into BOTH major US political parties, also doesn't change that fact...
> ...



Uhhhhh.....yeah!!!  Who honestly thinks all those skinheads and Aryan Brotherhood dipshits are tree hugging hippies?


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 4, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PubliusInfinitum said:
> ...



I'll let you describe your reply.  



PubliusInfinitum said:


> Well friends, that is what is known as a Default Concession.
> 
> Essentially the opposition flees the argument; excusing themselves through any number of fallacious rants.
> 
> But when it is all said and done, what the record will reflect is the Left will have brought dissemblence and obfuscation due to their inability to offer a coherent, cogent, well reasoned, intellectually sound, logically valid argument.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 4, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > Fascism is Leftism plain and simple and all of the hand wringing and gnashing of teeth by the Ideological Left to revise the history of that long discredited facet of leftism will not change that fact; and that we are presently suffering under the same failures perpetrated by the same ideological trainwreck, which stretches into BOTH major US political parties, also doesn't change that fact...
> ...



ROFLMNAO...

Man this is DELUSION on PARADE!

She can't site a SINGLE 'Right Wing' trait that the fascist or fascism exemplify; and yet she DEMANDS that she be taken seriously... and that fascist be defined or otherwise classified as "Right Wingers."  The next thing we're likely to get is the ethereal Dr. Lawrence Britt and the ensuing fictitious '14 traits of fascism'...

But setting that aside, this is the 5th time that she's returned to spout off about 'official classification'... without a scintilla of substantive reasoning having been advanced in support of ANY of those 'official classifications'...  or the relevant academic definitions.

Understand friends that as this numbskull is using the terms; "Left and Right" are rendered useless...  That Leftists are being 'classified' as the polar opposite, means NOTHING... thus the terms are meaningless. 

Which is the net effect of the Left's presence in any culture; they undermine every facet of every cultural standard; not the least of which is the language; and there is a reason for that.  

Where base recognition of fundamental concepts can be distorted than all of the subsequent concepts formed above those base elements can be readily disputed.  It's cultural subversion of the first order... and it's intentional.

Now I doubt that this dumbass is involved in some grand conspiracy to undermine the language; she is simply the result of such; and her ignorance makes it impossible for her to overcome it.

Now at the end of the day, she is every bit as culpable for the damage to the culture which she inspires... but nature will work all of that out as it always has, through the inevitable purge of the unsustainable...  so don't sweat it.

At this point I really see no way to avoid it.  All that is left to be determined is how exactly they'll initiate it and the severity of the cultural pain that it will take to burn it out.


----------



## Yukon (Aug 4, 2009)

PubicHair is proof positive that mental defectives have a place in God's world.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 4, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Do you really want to go into the insipid nature of British Politics and the relevance of 19th century Liberalism and its comparison to the term as it is used today?  Do you really want to discuss the comparison of Chamberlain's appeasement of the Socialist Nazis and Churchill's vehement opposition to that policy?  

I don't think ya do... 

Given that you're source sites Churchill as the Liberal and Chamberlain as the Conservative.

But if that's what you're after, I'll happily help ya to a hard time.


----------



## Yukon (Aug 4, 2009)

Pubic Hair,

Why did the USA avoid fighting the Germans in WWII for almost 2 1/2 years...were Americans really that frightened?


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 4, 2009)

kwc57 said:


> rh287 said:
> 
> 
> > How can HBO continue to support and pay an idiot like Bill Maher who makes statements like this constanly? He actually siad Americans are stupid and actually stands behind it, won't back down a bit.  I guess it's all about ratings.
> ...



Actually Boortz believes as the Founders of the US did, that voting should be limited to those with a vested interest in the culture.  Those who have earned their place through the ownership of property... 

A position which is well reasoned, intellectually sound and logically valid and this despite the specious notions of 'fairness' advanced by the left which contest this well founded reasoning.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 4, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Navy1960 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. We demand the union of all Germans in a Great Germany on the basis of the principle of self-determination of all peoples.
> ...



Notice that THESE FACTS are of no interests to those who are advocating the position which these facts REFUTE.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 4, 2009)

Yukon said:


> Pubic Hair,
> 
> Why did the USA avoid fighting the Germans in WWII for almost 2 1/2 years...were Americans really that frightened?



Well let's see...  the prevailing opinion of the US Left were enamored with the Fascists of both the Italian and  German regimes; FDR not being the least of them; with notable Leftist celebrities such as Lindburgh being a staunch proponent of Nazism, even well after the US was at war with the socialist fucks.

Beyond that, the US didn't go to war with the Nazis until the Nazis joined Japan's declaration of war on the US; post Pearl Harbor; yet another 'untintended concequence' of Leftist policy, which would need to be dealt with in the aftermath...

Fascism was celebrated throughout the US for the whole of the early 20th Century; as the best application of scientific methods of goverance... which would resolve the cultural problems commonly noted and exploited by the Left; during the same period the US Progressive movement infected the US culture on the same basis, but post WW2, with European Fascism having been irretrievably discredited; the above noted historical revisions were required and as this thread proves, many an idiot has been duped into believing such.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 4, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...





PubliusInfinitum said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PubliusInfinitum said:
> ...



Sure, like I have to worry about a REVISIONIST blowhard who doesn't know the difference between JOSEPH Chamberlain and Neville Chamberlain. Joseph was dead 20 years when Neville's appeasement was signed.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 4, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PubliusInfinitum said:
> ...



So again, the Left comes to change the subject...  

FACT: Winston Churchill was not a Leftist...  By modern standards, Churchill would be considered a STAUNCH CONSERVATIVE... diehard anti-communist and his record reflects nothing less...

No one knows anything or gives a red rats ass about Joseph Chamberlain because he amounts to an obscure footnote in British history and bears absolutely no relevance to history at large or, more importantly... this thread.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 4, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Churchill's record of support for a minimum wage and higher taxes hardly establishes him as a "staunch CON$ervative." 

And it was Joseph who was cited in the Encyclopedia Britannica article I posted that you stupidly confused with Neville, and therefore is quite relevant to this thread and your feeble attempts at revisionism.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 4, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



ROFLMNAO...

You're such a loser... it truly hurts to watch.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 4, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PubliusInfinitum said:
> ...



I'll use your own quote again.  



> Originally Posted by *PubliusInfinitum*
> 
> 
> _Well friends, that is what is known as a Default Concession.
> ...


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 4, 2009)

Bill Maher is great...


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 5, 2009)

Maher is just an faux erudite, anti-American douschebag...


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 5, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > Navy1960 said:
> ...



STILL... NOT ONE "fascist are right wingers" wants to address this post...  it is AMAZING how they'll ignore ANYTHING that pokes at their DELUSIONAL BALLOON...


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 5, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



PubicInterruptus has privately surrendered by informing me she has put me on ignore. Your white flag has been accepted.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh that is MUCH BETTER... 

No more static...


----------



## Yukon (Aug 5, 2009)

*Pub*l*ic**Hai*usInfinitum*r* is proof that what Bill Maher said is true.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 6, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PubliusInfinitum said:
> ...



It's a girl?


----------

